# G0602/G0752 ER32 COLLET ADAPTER



## tcarrington (Feb 8, 2022)

While this has been done before, I haven't seen one that looks like this. The goal was to put the work area out a few inches from the spindle face plate, but not take up any more diameter than required. This made the material requirement a little less, but also eliminated the ability to use an existing chuck face plate. Made several balls of blue aggressive steel wool.

This is the one piece answer. Since I was making this on the machine for which it was intended, I first made a copy of the spindle end on my machine. Used the same chrome-moly steel to make that which proved the thread cutting tool on the end of the big (3/4 inch) boring bar. 
It all came about because my defense industry machinist son gave me a set of collets (not the expensive ones, but these do hold 0.0002 in the home made adapter. He also included a square adapter that made is easy to set the taper for the collet. 

The major difficulty was parting, which would be eliminated if one had a power hacksaw or cold cut-off saw.

Major features:
1. Extra 10mm of collet depth and nut threads to allow for recutting the taper
2. uses existing anti-rotation hardware to prevent unthreading during left-hand operation
3. Small, smooth OD to lessen snagging when doing the fiddly operations
4. Removal accomplished with hook spanner - same size that fits the spindle
5. There is plenty of "meat" and distance to add a through hole in the middle for another means of removal.
6. collet nut and taper turned in place on spindle virtually assures concentricity. 

Fabrickator (from one of his old threads on the subject) is correct, just like the screw on chucks and chuck plates, they are hard to break loose from the spindle.


----------



## fitterman1 (Feb 8, 2022)

There is always a way to get around workholding. I like your initiative.


----------



## brino (Feb 8, 2022)

Nice work!

Thanks for sharing this.
Brian


----------



## dewbane (Aug 21, 2022)

I wish I had found this thread sooner. This is a really good idea that solves all the problems and looks good doing it.


----------

